
Malcom Gladwell: 'Overconfidence is more dangerous than incompetence' - atesti
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/22/malcom-gladwell-overconfidence-is-more-dangerous-than-incompetence.html
======
downrightmike
45 is a good example of them both being primary traits, strange how that
trickles down to his cult

